# Lipstick recs for Nc25/30



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 21, 2010)

Any Brand. I want to venture out and try to start wearing more summery colors, heck even pinks and reds...

but don't know what looks good on me though.. i think that MAC viva glam gaga looks horrible on me though.. lol

so if anyone  has any lipstick recs - let me know what you think would suit me..

here's a picture of me:






(and brand is okay)..but what colors do you think i could rock?


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 21, 2010)

Pinks~MAC Lovelorn, NYX Strawberry Milk

Reds~Kat Von D Stiletto and NARS Heat Wave

Those are my favs for summer.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you tried Fresh Salmon from SCF? Its a must-have for our skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm about the same skintone as you and its my fave. If I had to pick a rosy pink, it would be Rose Maiden. Any lighter berry colours work too - Revlon Goldpearl Plum is one of my HG's! I love Baby's on Fire Dazzle lipstick with a berry-toned gloss overtop (like my avatar). 

But I agree - any cool toned pinks - any pastel colours for that matter - look awful on us. Maybe with the right gloss overtop it could....but I really can't rock Gaga either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd really say pinky/peachy/coraly colours are the best. Or nudes/plums in a couple shades darker than our normal liptone.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 21, 2010)

Some of my personal faves:

Coral - Nars Niagara, MAC Vegas Volt and Impassioned
Red - MAC Ruby Woo, Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon
Bright Pinks: MAC Pink Nouveau and Girl About Town, Nars Schiap

For reference I'm NW25 and love bright shades!


----------



## HoneyDip (Jul 21, 2010)

My favourite summer colors are:

-Viva Glam Cyndi (for a red, that is super wearable!)
-MAC Ravishing (bright coral)
-MAC Chatterbox (barbie pinkish color, but not cool toned like Viva Glam Gaga. I think it has more red to it)
-MAC Lustering (for a bright pink that is not too opaque) =)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions everyone, keep' em comin!

@Junkie - what is SCF? (when you mentioned Fresh Salmon?)


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jul 21, 2010)

SCF = the Spring Color Forecast collection from earlier this year.

I recommend MAC Impassioned too! Or a see-through orange type of stain (like dabbing a little MAC Morange on your lips and then topping with sheer gloss).


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm NC30 and Viva Glam Gaga looks bad on me too. I think it has to do with the blue undertones of that particular pink?

I would recommend... 
Corals: MAC Dressmaker, Dressmaker (my current absolute fave)
Pinks: MAC VGVI (SE Fergie) is a nice plumy pink
Nudey pinks: MAC Lollipop Lovin, MAC Shy Girl
Nudes: MAC Hug Me

I tend to go for subtle colors or nudes.. but thats just me. I think certain reds would look good on NC30 shade but i'm not brave enough for reds lol


----------



## Junkie (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_thanks for the suggestions everyone, keep' em comin!

@Junkie - what is SCF? (when you mentioned Fresh Salmon?)_

 
Spring Colour Forecast (the collection from last fall). There are still a few kicking around in the Clearance Bin - I got a back-up not that long ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

ladybug,VG cindy is fabulous,costa chic is nice but bit drying


----------



## kittykit (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a NC30/35, I love MAC Ever Hip, Hug Me and Sweetie. Benefit Full-Finish Do Tell is very pretty too


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 25, 2010)

Corals/Warm Pinks:  Fresh Salmon, Crosswires, Fanfare, Brave

Nudes:  Shy Girl, Freckletone, Lollipop Loving

Warm browns/plums:  Naked Paris, Loving it, Creme in yr Coffee,

All MAC


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 11, 2010)

I think MAC Angel lipstick would look gorgeous on you


----------



## pinkita (Sep 11, 2010)

i love lollipop loving! 
red: ladybug

i´m nc25


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Sep 11, 2010)

how about from other brands? (i want to venture and try other brands too) like nars, makeup forever, or even drugstore! thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 11, 2010)

Red - Viva Glam I, Russian Red, MAC Red

Pink - Angel

Neutral - Viva Glam V, Hue, Hug Me


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 22, 2010)

i am an nc30/nc35.  I love MAC Crosswires, Bombshell and Speak Louder


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Oct 5, 2010)

How about since it's fall. What colors can y'all recommend for fall shades plums etc!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ Fall is my fave season as I love bold shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some of my faves:

- MAC Rebel, Night Violet
- MUFE #48, #13
- Chanel Rouge Noir RC


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Oct 6, 2010)

i don't normally wear such bold colors, but this year i want to haha!


----------

